# Pittie friendly housing in Columbus???



## BrunosMom (Aug 1, 2011)

I am currently looking to move to Columbus ohio from Lorain to attent school. I have a 4 yr old neutered pit that is my child! I can NOT leave him behind! I REFUSE! I've been looking at apts, townhouses, and ever houses and I can't seem to find anywhere that is pittie friendly! He's such a good boy, totally trained, under voice command at all times, not animal nor people aggressive I am even willing to get him k9 good citizen certified! I am getting super frustrated and was wondering if anyone knew of any places in the Columbus area that allows the breed. I have friends out there that say they know of places b/c they see pits there all the time but when I call, the property owner/managers all tell me NO! 

Please HELP!!! Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Steph


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are running up against this.  
I live in a very Pit-friendly rental. My landlord didn't even bat an eyelash when he first saw Keira. He just sad that if she got "vicious" that she would need to be muzzled outside. 
I will be praying that you find something soon!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Not to be dishonest in any way but don't tell the landlord its a APBT unless you have papers stating that. I live in Ohio and my vet told me he was going to resgister Beastley as a Boxer mix unless I had papers saying otherwise. Let the landlords meet your pup offer to purchase insurance on him. Good Luck


----------



## Shannon (Sep 26, 2011)

*Help with Housing*

I would be happy to help with your housing needs. I am a licensed real estate agent in the State of Ohio and can help advocate on your behalf. Please let me know if you are interested or still in need of housing in the Columbus area.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree, dont say your dog is an APBT unless he is papered!!


----------



## joden5409 (Oct 14, 2014)

Shannon if you know of any locations in Columbus,Ohio, could you share


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

joden5409 said:


> Shannon if you know of any locations in Columbus,Ohio, could you share


Shannon is not an active member. She only ever made the one post back in 2011 and hasn't been back on since.


----------



## Raedar (Apr 23, 2015)

Help! Need to find an apartment or home that will allow us to bring our pit


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Raedar said:


> Help! Need to find an apartment or home that will allow us to bring our pit


It would probably be of great help to mention what state/city you are looking for a home or apartment in.

Joe


----------



## Servanda Ty (Oct 7, 2015)

Shannon said:


> I would be happy to help with your housing needs. I am a licensed real estate agent in the State of Ohio and can help advocate on your behalf. Please let me know if you are interested or still in need of housing in the Columbus area.


Hello! My name is Asha and I have a 3 year old pittbull-plotthound mix and my lease is up in December and must find a new apartment. I was wondering if you had any resources for pitbull friendly apartments in my area. I live in Long Beach, California. Thank you so much!


----------



## Servanda Ty (Oct 7, 2015)

Raedar said:


> Help! Need to find an apartment or home that will allow us to bring our pit


did you ever find a place to live with you and your pitt, I am looking for the same thing. Please pass along any resources. Thank you!


----------

